# tattoos in dubai



## joseph274 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering about the policy on tattoos in dubai?
I have a full sleve japanese style tattoo covering my left arm, would I be ok in dubai with a tattoo like this?


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem. A great number of people have tatoos with some being quite extensive. I've never heard of any issues with them.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

joseph274 said:


> Hi, I was wondering about the policy on tattoos in dubai?
> I have a full sleve japanese style tattoo covering my left arm, would I be ok in dubai with a tattoo like this?


Only a problem if the visible area has any image conflicting with Emarati & Islamic culture ,teachings & traditions ...


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

ummm I have Arabic writing on my inside forearm, hope they will not take any offence to this?


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Gwayland7 said:


> ummm I have Arabic writing on my inside forearm, hope they will not take any offence to this?


Depends on what it says I guess


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

It says Shaolin. Not offensive.


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

i have a full right sleeve... no one has ever said a word to me about it, and i work with about 50 Emiratis


----------

